
Chinese AI beats 15 doctors in tumor diagnosis competition - rbanffy
https://thenextweb.com/science/2018/07/02/chinese-ai-beats-15-doctors-in-tumor-diagnosis-competition/
======
cncrnd
How does AI have a nationality?

Similar headline could be written for many US papers.

~~~
lern_too_spel
And similar headlines are written about US papers by news sites whose primary
audience is outside the US.

~~~
cncrnd
You're right, it might just be a matter of perspective.

